
Cutycapt, a command line tool that renders websites via WebKit - dedalus
http://cutycapt.sourceforge.net/
======
jbyers
The most recent build and project update was in 2013. You might have better
luck with a solution based on [http://phantomjs.org/](http://phantomjs.org/)
or [http://electron.atom.io/](http://electron.atom.io/) or
[http://wkhtmltopdf.org/](http://wkhtmltopdf.org/).

------
rwbcxrz
Looks interesting, but out of curiosity, what benefit does this offer over
wkhtmltopdf ([http://wkhtmltopdf.org/](http://wkhtmltopdf.org/)), which does
pretty much the same thing?

~~~
thekonqueror
It generates screenshots with smaller file size and has an option to add delay
before taking screenshots. I used it for a side project[1], but it would
randomly die with segfault.

[1] [http://screenshotapp.net](http://screenshotapp.net)

~~~
poizan42
wkhtmltoimage generates screenshots as well. The filesize should depend on
chosen resolution and image quality. Of course if you want something more
sophisticated than jpeg you can always convert the output with a third party
program.

With regards to delays, I think the --javascript-delay option does the same
thing.

~~~
MBCook
You're right about the delay option, I use it myself.

------
devoply
Does not seem to be updated. Uses an old QT build to do its thing. Better
options in the market now including Phantom and Nightmare

~~~
rmccue
Interesting how it can be dated based on the examples. Digg, CSS Zen Garden,
and Silverlight.

~~~
wyqydsyq
Or the fact that it's hosted on SourceForge in 2017

------
abrowne
I feel projects like this should say e.g. "…via QtWebKit", since "WebKit" is
more of a family of web engines. It's even more important in the case of
QtWebKit since it's not being updated.

------
why-oh-why
Sindre Sorhus' pageres ([https://github.com/sindresorhus/pageres-
cli](https://github.com/sindresorhus/pageres-cli)) is a more recent
alternative. It can even capture multiple resolutions AND multiple urls at
once.

